# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R2 - Fotke s 2. rasprodaje

## Mukica

Ako vas zanima kako je to danas izgledalo kliknite na: http://public.fotki.com/Muks/28112004_-_2_raspro/

----------


## TeddyBearz

Slikice su super, samo malo pretamne.  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

A najbolja je slika #14 ili Ines sa dvije krafne.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

Fala Muki!  Bas mi je zal da nisam ovaj put bila s vama  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

_(Admin editira krajnje neprihvatljiv post!)_

----------


## sandraf

_Admin je editirao neprihvatljive dijelove posta_

a tko je trudnica s parolom "NNNI" (citaj: u svakoj ruci po jedna krafna)?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

To je naša Ines!
Ines - legenda!

_Admin editirao neprihvatljive dijelove posta!_

----------


## Smokica

_Admin editirao post_

----------

_Admin editirao dio posta_

Čekaj, nisam znala da je samo 'podobnima' dozvoljen pristup...  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Mislim, stvarno, ovo je krajnje bezobrazno. I možeš mi se sad od sutra izvlačit da si se zezala ili nisi, ali ako je netko došao tamo, došao je i platio ulaz, možda nešto i kupio, da VAMA da podršku. Bez obzira tko je, kakav je, jel smrdi, jel psuje i slično.

A ako ovakvi komentari nastave, mislim da ću izvadit oglas u novinama i platit koliko god je već skupo da obavijestim 'poštovanu' publiku koliko ih se cijeni.

Ja sam bila tamo jučer, i bilo mi je ok, ali ovakve stvari mi ostavljaju gorak okus u ustima. Svaka čast na tome.

----------


## apricot

Sori, neka admin briše.
Istina, htjela sam treći da sam se šalila, ali, u pravu si...
Žao mi je!

----------


## ninochka

Ine, Ines   :Laughing:   a ja se pitala zašto nisam vidjela da ima krafni

----------


## ninet

Bas vam zavidim na ovim druzenjima. Steta sto kod nas ne postoji slicno udruzenje. Ali ne zavidim i na cijenama robe na rasprodaji; pa kod nas nove stvari toliko kostaju...Hajd bar u necemu da sam u prednosti   :Razz:

----------


## Ines

8)   :Grin:  
nemam nista drugo za izjaviti.

----------


## davorka

Isuse, Anči  :shock:  :shock: . Daj se malo skuliraj!

----------


## ivakika

ne znam o cemu se radi, ali pretpostavljam i moram samo reci da sam ja nakon rasprodaje bila kao izmikana krpa samo iz razloga sto smo morali raiti i objasnjavati se sa takvim ljudima da to covjek ne bi povjerovao i pretpostavljam da je Apricot na to mislila, ako je onda je definitivno podrzavam, jer nam je bilo jako, jako tesko boriti se sa jaaako puno bezobraznih ljudi

----------


## Oriana

:?  :?  :?

----------


## ninochka

> ne znam o cemu se radi, ali pretpostavljam i moram samo reci da sam ja nakon rasprodaje bila kao izmikana krpa samo iz razloga sto smo morali raiti i objasnjavati se sa takvim ljudima da to covjek ne bi povjerovao i pretpostavljam da je Apricot na to mislila, ako je onda je definitivno podrzavam, jer nam je bilo jako, jako tesko boriti se sa jaaako puno bezobraznih ljudi


mislim da je aludirala samo na izgled, al nevermind.

Kaj su vas ljudi stvarno gnjavili nakon što ste se onako lijepo potrudile? Pa kaj su htjeli pobogu?!  :shock: 

btw. vidjela sam te u prolazu u nekoj frci i panici   :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

da gnjavili :? -izludili i bilo ih je stvarno bezobraznih

----------


## sunce

Nas nekoliko je komentiralo da je organizacija stvarno dobra :D , ništa nije falilo a to što nekima fali dobre volje, njihov problem. 

 I super je kad možeš i shoppingom  pomoći za dobru stvar! Meni je samo žao kaj nije bilo više malih majičica Rode, pa se nadam da bu ih drugi put više! I ne propuštamo ponovnu priliku za druženje u veljači. 

A cure Rode su bile super i svaka čast i na volji i na živcima koje ste imale! Od prve do zadnje, drage moje,  :Love:  , kapa dolje!

----------


## Maja

jupi! bozicni smajlici!! tek sad vidim!   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Nisam aludirala na izgled, već na ponašanje - stvarno je pretjerala...
A onda sam ja pretjerala ovdje   :Embarassed:  
I tak`...

----------


## ninochka

Kaj bi pretjerala ak je bila gadura? Valjda možeš reći svoje mišljenje  8)

SUNCE kad ste bili? Baš sam gledala da vas vidim, al ništa   :Crying or Very sad:  

btw. I mi smo napokon kupili "ovisničku" majicu - addicted to mums milk   :Laughing:

----------


## sunce

Nino, bili smo mali i ja od cca 10.30 do podneva, a dobri deda je strpljivo čekao za šankom. I baš mi je bezveze kaj se nismo vidle! Još će dečki i u školu prije krenut... 

I srela sam čak i frendice s faksa i  naše dobre obit. frendove, svi došli s dobrim namjerama i danas mi javili da im je bilo super. I oni nisu našli malih Rodinih majičica, a-ha!

----------


## ninochka

da, mi smo došli već u 9 i bili taman negdje do 10.30  :/  Moramo se dogovoriti jedan dan

----------


## davorka

Sorry, ali meni su ove prijetnje novinama za nevjerovat.

----------


## maria71

ja sam pročitala post od apricot prije editiranja i nije uopće bio uvredljiv ili što već........
u biti ja sam mislila da je to neka interna spika

 btw ja jaaaako volim apricot  :Kiss:  

i ona nikad NIŠTA nije neprimjereno postala na forumu

----------

E hebiga, žene, ja sam ga shvatila drugačije - a očito se i admin i Apricot slažu s tim čim je došlo i do brisanja i do isprike.

Davorka, ovo za novine je bilo na neki način karikiranje, omaklo mi se pa nisam dodala   :Rolling Eyes:  smalji. Nisam luda da takve novce uludo bacam  :Rolling Eyes:  Sve ostalo što sam gore napisala stoji.

----------


## BubaSanja

Meni je rasprodaja bila super. Jedino bi bilo zgodno da se za iduci put stavi pravilo da sva robica koja se donese mora biti oprana i cijela. A ne da neki komadi odjece izgledaju ko da ih je netko upravo s nekog ukrao.

Inace sam uzivala i drago mi je bilo sto sam mogla pomoci. Jedino nisam mogla ostati do kraja (oni dani u mjesecu   :Rolling Eyes:  )...

----------


## MamaRibice

ne bi se stela mijesati   :Smile:  

samo zelim pohvaliti dobru organizaciju i vrijedne rode. sve su bile ljubazne i nasmijane. i stvarno su se naradile. svaka cast   :Smile:  

nego - 
pa kad su to ljudi poceli dolaziti? mi smo dosli u 9:30 i ljudi su vec izlazili s punim vrecicama. kaj su kampirali pred tvornicom?   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> nego - 
> pa kad su to ljudi poceli dolaziti? mi smo dosli u 9:30 i ljudi su vec izlazili s punim vrecicama. kaj su kampirali pred tvornicom?


Otprilike tako nekako  8)

----------


## Maggie

I nama je bilo super! 
Lijepo smo sve razgledali, kupili "ovisničku" majičicu i popili kavicu!
A cure su se stvarno potrudile u organizaciji   :Heart:

----------


## Oriana

Pa nije valjda bilo prljave i podrapane robice  :shock: 
Nisam nista donijela upravo zbog tog razloga, nisam prebrala i oprala  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Pa nije valjda bilo prljave i podrapane robice  :shock:


Joj, samo da znaš...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Oriana

Predlazem da ubuduce ne preuzimate takvu robu  :/ 
svakako bi trebalo i napomenuti da se moli da roba bude cista i citava
Meni takvi ljudi nisu jasni   :Rolling Eyes:  
Pa meni kolegica poklanja robu 3 godine i nikad mi nije dala nista prljavo niti podrapano.

----------


## mara

Ma ljudi su donosili vreče i vreče robe i cipela za donaciju i samo bi to ostavili. Mi smo prebrale ali......

----------


## Mamita

joj stvarno što se tiče te prljave robe, kao prvo donirano rodi smo uglavnom pobacale u smeće jer je to presramotno koliko prljavih stvari su ljudi donjeli, a kao drugo nije se ni stiglo jer je to stvarno bila jedna tona robe. moralo bi se više ljudi angažirati drugi put a to isto nije baš lako jer sve ili imaju malu djecu ili rade ili nije bitno...
ali da je lako nije.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma lako je sa donacijama, uvijek možeš maknuti ako nešto nije ok, ali što sa onima koji traže povrat takve robe?  :?  Meni uopće nije jasno da je netko htio natrag neke od onih stvari.  :?

----------


## samba

Ja sam kupila par stvari, uglavnom malo bolje i malo "skuplje", ako je 20 kuna dati za body "skupo". A uzela sam i jedan svjetlo plavi za 7 kuna i tamo pod onim svjetlom nisam dobro vidjela, on je bio ko da je dijete upravo jelo. Naravno da je pranjem otišlo, ali ne kužim zašto te žene ne operu robicu, kako ih nije sram donijeti prljavo??? :?

----------


## Mamita

joj fakat ne znam  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

Samba, to se i ja pitam.  :?  A bilo je bodića po 2 kn u savršenom stanju, tako da ovaj tvoj slučaj nije imao veze sa cijenom.  :/

----------


## anek

[quote="Oriana"]Predlazem da ubuduce ne preuzimate takvu robu  :/ 
svakako bi trebalo i napomenuti da se moli da roba bude cista i citava
Meni takvi ljudi nisu jasni   :Rolling Eyes:  

SLAŽEM SE!!!

----------

